# Work wanted - perth



## missyg (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,

Pommey girl 29 yrs of age looking for work in Perth. Hard worker, reliable, flexible, have a lot to offer. 

Experience in:

admin roles
dental nursing
bar and hospitality work


Excellent referees, CV and experience to offer.

Thanks for reading

Gemma


----------

